# Best place to buy epoxy resin?



## BigDougal (5 Jun 2017)

Hi aye

I've been working to get some epoxy resin but not sure which one and where to buy it? Some on ebay you can buy for £25 for a litre (600ml resin to 300ml hardener so 2/1) but others are £25 for 500ml resin and 100ml (5/1).

Any thoughts would be welcome.

Cheers


----------



## yetloh (6 Jun 2017)

Not sure I can really help, but I use West System epoxy which is widely used in the boat buiding and maintenance industry and has an excellent reputation. They also have very good technical support. It is available at most yacht chandlers and no doubt also online. Their website is also a mine of information on what to use and techniques.

Jim


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jun 2017)

http://www.cfsnet.co.uk/ is worth a look.


----------



## marvt74 (21 Jun 2017)

Not sure where you're based but i bought this stuff.

Weird - I'm not allowed to link to the product, it's called Glasscast should find it in google.

Mine was for an outdoor table so the extra UV protection helped.


----------



## themackay (21 Jun 2017)

What are you going to use it for


----------



## Tony51 (8 Oct 2017)

Poundland for cheapest.
Tony
I got some very nice 600 mm and 1000 mm steel rules and 150 mm C clamps from there.


----------



## lurker (8 Oct 2017)

Tony51":30ss6tn9 said:


> Poundland for cheapest.
> Tony
> I got some very nice 600 mm and 1000 mm steel rules and 150 mm C clamps from there.




I got some from there, it seems ok but the fact that Tommy Walsh endorses it does not fill me with much confidence :?


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (8 Oct 2017)

Not purchased resin from them but these guys are great. I have no affiliation with them just a satisfied customer.

http://www.maragon.co.uk/


----------

